# my favorite cereal



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch!


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

lucky charms!!!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Frosted Flakes ftw


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Frosted Flakes I guess. But my all time favorite cereal has to be Choco Flakes, I ate it growing up in El Salvador (Central America). Most delicious cereal ever, they don't have it in the states though.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

organic cereal! healthy non sugary stuff!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Maple Shreddies which I don't think are made anymore...


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

cheerios


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Frosted Mini-Wheats*_


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Fruit n Fibre with a banana 
(not cos its healthy either just coz its freakin yummy lol)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Cosmic Krispies, but they stopped making it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

SilentLoner said:


> Frosted Flakes I guess. But my all time favorite cereal has to be Choco Flakes, I ate it growing up in El Salvador (Central America). Most delicious cereal ever, they don't have it in the states though.


Hah, I don't know why, but I read this as "Salvador Dali Flakes." I was astounded and had to come back and re-read. They would be delicious, though.... corn flakes with little mustaches. Hell, I'd eat 'em.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cap'n Crunch


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------

